# Hello there! I create Video Game Music



## L-ONE-X (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi! My name is Ryan Scotson and I create Video game music!
In my spare time I try to emulate famous OST's from my favorite games. This has helped me develop both my skills in writing Old school style music (both 8-bit and 32 bit) and my own personal sound for more modern sounds which, I believe, has a unique feel I've writing music for about 8 years now and have been writing ''VGM'' for about 5. My fave composers/artists Include: Akira Yamaoka, Mick Gordon, Nobuo Uematsu, Amon Tobin, Periphery, Meshuggah, Korn, Tesseract and Slipknot

Here are some samples of my work:




I also have a youtube show where I review/discuss games but thats not for here!

Thanks for taking the time check me out and Lemme know what you do too! Would love to meet new creators


----------



## Crowe (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey man, welcome to the forums! Good to see another VGM composer.

I'm currently in the process of getting much more into it (to the point of it having become my primary focus), so I'll probably see you around .

Cheers!


----------



## L-ONE-X (Jan 24, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Hey man, welcome to the forums! Good to see another VGM composer.
> 
> I'm currently in the process of getting much more into it (to the point of it having become my primary focus), so I'll probably see you around .
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the reply! Ahh cool! I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## David Hicks (Mar 29, 2019)

Nice sound track! Great 'explosive' snare and old-school electronic sound!


----------



## jonathanparham (Mar 29, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Marco (Apr 21, 2019)

L-ONE-X said:


> Hi! My name is Ryan Scotson and I create Video game music!
> In my spare time I try to emulate famous OST's from my favorite games. This has helped me develop both my skills in writing Old school style music (both 8-bit and 32 bit) and my own personal sound for more modern sounds which, I believe, has a unique feel I've writing music for about 8 years now and have been writing ''VGM'' for about 5. My fave composers/artists Include: Akira Yamaoka, Mick Gordon, Nobuo Uematsu, Amon Tobin, Periphery, Meshuggah, Korn, Tesseract and Slipknot
> 
> Here are some samples of my work:
> ...



Hey man 

I am on videogame as well.. so good to see you here !!


----------



## EvenFarther (May 18, 2019)

:0, Welcome, this is pretty cool. I also make VGM, I've only been making game music for 2 years, and EDM for 3. I want to become better and learn bunches of techniques ;-;. I mainly do repeating rhythms but I want to branch out and create some diverse motifs and stuff, to make it sound interesting.


----------

